# LPGA Gender Issues



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This is so funny in my book. :laugh:

Lpga To Change Gender Requirement -- Golf FanHouse


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, so if the LPGA says; they that taketh away can play. What will happen to the PGA for those that addeth?:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

well thats an interesting move!


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Okay, so if the LPGA says; they that taketh away can play. What will happen to the PGA for those that addeth?:dunno:



hahaha



also I laughed at "Lana Lawless, a former police officer" hahaha


----------

